
Gambo: a Game Boy emulator - luu
http://rsnous.com/gambo/
======
franze
z/x is a poor choice for control keys, especially for german speaking
countries (we have QWERTZ
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:KB_Germany.svg](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:KB_Germany.svg),
not QWERTY)

~~~
nodata
vim keys (hjkl) and arrow keys would be better.

------
zura
Nice. When I see projects like this, I'm more interested in what
documentations/tutorials they followed rather than actual product.

~~~
tnecniv
This was our bible:
[http://nocash.emubase.de/pandocs.htm](http://nocash.emubase.de/pandocs.htm)

We would use this as a reference when we didn't know how to implement
something since this was the first time either of us had done any sort of
emulation: [http://imrannazar.com/GameBoy-Emulation-in-
JavaScript:-The-C...](http://imrannazar.com/GameBoy-Emulation-in-
JavaScript:-The-CPU)

------
yRetsyM
Is it a really tiny screen for anyone else? I'd love an option to increase
size (in a fancy block-graphic style like minecraft)

~~~
simlevesque
Press Control then use your scrollwheel. It's a web element. The default size
is pixel perfect.

~~~
reidrac
That's not the right type of scaling for that kind of graphics because the
scalled image is smoothed and the graphics don't look as sharp as they should
be.

IMHO they should support some scaling (x2, x3, x4, etc), even with CSS is
possible, but avoiding that "smoothing" effect.

------
SaturateDK
Looks like it's 2 years ago something big happened on this project. I was
surprised that it's written in Java compiled into JavaScript.

[https://github.com/osnr/gambo/commits/master](https://github.com/osnr/gambo/commits/master)

------
PaulFreund
For me it runs with the correct speed (as measured with the ingame timer and
I'm glad to see it's open source :) Nicely done!

------
crashandburn4
Sorry, am I missing something? I thought there were plenty of game boy
emulators around, is there anything special about this one?

~~~
tnecniv
Dev here, other than the mentioned Java => javascript thing, not really. The
two of us made this as a fun little project in high school a couple of years
ago. Neither of us had done anything like it before, so it was just an
educational thing really. We had ideas that might have been novel, but college
started and we got busy doing various other things.

------
nemasu
Seems kind of slow? Or is it just me?

~~~
pdw
For me too (i5-2520M laptop). This one runs faster:
[http://www.codebase.es/jsgb/](http://www.codebase.es/jsgb/)

------
lsorber
Not bug free: grabbing the star doesn't make Mario invulnerable.

~~~
tnecniv
Good catch.

We actually spent a while trying to figure out what caused that, but it was
impossible for us to use our usual debugging technique of printing traces on
since that breaks down when user input is involved. We stopped working on the
project before we could squash that bug. It's the only remaining bug as far as
we know.

